# Track Chat - General track and motorsport discussions



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Got something to say about the track scene, general car prep etc? Don't clog up the threads with fluff, post it here.

No technical stuff, use an existing thread for that or start a new one. This is just a kind of chat room for general track and motorsport discussions.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Watched some WRC the other day, Portugal I believe... Them guys are NUTS!!! They make circuit driving seem like a trip to the shops.

BTCC is back this weekend, now that i am looking forward to!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

V8 Supercars is and has been my viewing choice for years now. BTCC has come alive these last couple of years, though the races I enjoy on that card are Ginetta Juniors. Proper commitment from the young shavers. Brilliant stuff.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

The Ginetta Juniors have no qualms about going 3 wide into the donny chicane... It's great to watch!

I've done a costing exercise on the old man Ginettas for the future... Not as expensive as you'd think! :wink:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

NickG said:


> The Ginetta Juniors have no qualms about going 3 wide into the donny chicane... It's great to watch!
> 
> I've done a costing exercise on the old man Ginettas for the future... Not as expensive as you'd think! :wink:


Oh blimey! Is this Man Maths operating at the highest level? 

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Something like that! :lol:

Just got to work out how to break it to the misses that we are cutting back on cleaning products and shampoo to begin the saving!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

NickG said:


> Something like that! :lol:
> 
> Just got to work out how to break it to the misses that we are cutting back on cleaning products and shampoo to begin the saving!


Maybe I should rethink that car share offer. Is deodorant on the cut list too? [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: might not be a bad shout!!

Speaking of NUTS racing...


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Christ on a bike!  That's crazy.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

This was on the restart after they'd Red flagged it for four hours due to it being too wet :lol:

Knackers of steel!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

And maybe a few in the pack sporting _titanium_ cojones too.

VT


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I started watching German DTM in 1995 and loved it, Gabrielle Tarquini in the 155 was a demon, fast forward a few years and the current DTM is mega for racing, loads of ex-f1 stars, tight battles and serious aero cars, it's a great series worth following!

The V8 Bathurst was always great to watch, motors recap the Aussie v8 series and I watch that a fair bit


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

DTM cars look great and the racing is tight, pity the aero bits fly off and kill the guys chances at the mearest touch. All things being equal I'm planning to get to the last round. Got a colleague in Germany lives close to Hockenheim and brews his own (very good) beer. 
[smiley=cheers.gif]

VT


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Just sharing a clip from my other forum......

https://www.facebook.com/HistoricRacing ... 6841538568

8)

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeahhhhh baby!!! I'd love to chuck something rear wheel drive around the track in the future, so much fun!!

What a machine aswell!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Just watched 'Life on the Limit'... Great watch! Colin Chapman features heavily also :wink:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Excellent!

On a more somber note I'm just rewatching "Grand Prix: The Killer Years"....He features heavily in that too, but for all the wrong reasons. 

VT


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

GO Porsche! (But sad for Toyota who did deserve it)


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

How about Ford returning to Le Mans...






...And WINNING!!!! 8)


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Stitch up! Corvette and Porsche hobbled by changes to the Balance of Performance. 50 years on- Ford vs Ferrari....really? :roll:

VT


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ooooh maybe the FIA are running the EU referendum as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm sure i read they made Ford lower their boost levels for the race among other things and allowed their competition to raise their boost levels among other things as the Ford was so good!? :?


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Porsche is NA running around 470bhp the Ford GT is "We expect the V-6 engine to deliver in excess of 500 hp"


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Porsche will run a turbo engine next year for sure. Remember, you heard it here first. :wink: 

VT


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

And in a Cayman GT2 and you heard that here first as well


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Ooow exciting thought. 

VT


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

O M G 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRg5Sp1 ... nel=Subaru


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Lambo Huracán Performante at the 'ring... [smiley=freak.gif]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ULSUcE ... amborghini


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I'll stop posting these if no one is interested, but if you are, check this out... Sabine destroying other drivers at the Ring

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnJOC_d ... =QUICKSAVE


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I love em, keep em coming!

3 things stand out to me...

1) She's a bloody awesome driver!

2) surely she's started at the back of a grid behind some slower classes? She has wayyyyy more speed on some of those straights! I can't believe it's just down to superior driving?!

3) The Green hell is way to narrow for racing! It's like Monaco without the yachts - Yet Sabine still manages it somehow!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah, she is SP9 class and there are SP6 & SP7 racers in there, but still, its a lot of moving parts, tyres, incidents, track, the lot... she is still an amazing driver on that particular circuit. It is a seriously tight circuit, its bad enough on GT6 let alone in real life, although one day... :twisted:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

1781cc said:


> Yeah, she is SP9 class and there are SP6 & SP7 racers in there, but still, its a lot of moving parts, tyres, incidents, track, the lot... she is still an amazing driver on that particular circuit. It is a seriously tight circuit, its bad enough on GT6 let alone in real life, although one day... :twisted:


Haha it's scary as hell, with everything and anything flying past you, virtually bumper to bumper!

I don't think i'll be driving it in my own car again this lifetime! :lol:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Who's watching the V8 Supercars series? Without doubt the best racing on TV, Ginetta juniors are not far behind mind.

VT


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

So you ARE alive! What's going on with the motor mate? Last was the under dash bar out and then radio silence...

Oh, and no to the V8s and Ginettas, been watching old DTM and IMSA stuff


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Absolutely bugger all Lee. Kind of lost interest if I'm honest. Got the 911 back and have been driving that whenever possible rather than getting the TT finished.

VT


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> Absolutely bugger all Lee. Kind of lost interest if I'm honest. Got the 911 back and have been driving that whenever possible rather than getting the TT finished.
> 
> VT


I know the TT doesn't compare to a 911 but maybe book a track day and I am sure you'll fall back in love with it. You've done so much good work on the car already!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I feel your pain VT! Progress has stalled on mine while i'm building the bloody garage to work on it in, slab is being laid over the next bank holiday weekend however, so it shouldn't be long before the progress starts again.

I've watched a bit of Ginettas, always brilliant and i'm well into the BTCC again this year, such brilliant wheel to wheel racing. I'm off to Silverstone for the F1 again this year, but i have to admit it's a bit of a snoozefest again, the lack of overtaking is killing the sport.

I've also been watching a lot of Youtube footage of Formula Jedi's in recent weeks!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

NickG said:


> I'm off to Silverstone for the F1 again this year


Me too, all 3 days but I share your concerns about the overtaking, and I am banging my head of Kimi's start to the year... what days are you going? I'm also seeing the British GT there - that should be fun


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm there Thursday to Monday, camping in Woodlands what about you? Managed to get access to the Drivers Lounge on Friday too, which should be a laugh! :lol: Also sitting in a stand for the race for the first time at Vale, saves getting up at 4am like i have the last 3 times!

The atmosphere on a race weekend is incredible and what makes it worthwhile, but it would be nice if the racing was good too :roll:


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

NickG said:


> I'm there Thursday to Monday, camping in Woodlands what about you? Managed to get access to the Drivers Lounge on Friday too, which should be a laugh! :lol: Also sitting in a stand for the race for the first time at Vale, saves getting up at 4am like i have the last 3 times!
> 
> The atmosphere on a race weekend is incredible and what makes it worthwhile, but it would be nice if the racing was good too :roll:


Not been before, only ever watched the GP live in Monaco a few times, near the swimming pool section and near the exit of the tunnel - amazing noise (V10 days)

I live about 20 minutes away and have friends who live in Silverstone village, so we have a free parking spot for the S8 for the duration (see the V10 influence?) - which is pretty cool given space, fee's and the size of the bloody car in the first place.

Our tickets are General Admission, how does that work? just go in and sit where we want? only ever worked in the Wing building before so don't know the lay of the land that well, but have been practicing on PS3 as I am driving there this year.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Now that sounds awesome! I'm so glad i got to see the last of the NA engines the season before hybrid, the noise is just incredible! The Support race cars give the effect now mind you as they still run NA.

Yeah so general admission you rock up and set up a camp chair where you like. This is what i had always done previously and i generally queued at the gate from around 4:30am onwards to get an ideal spot (Always normally went for club corner at the top of the bank as it's a brilliant view (Big Screen, Club corner, Pit straight-ish for the roar of the engines at the start). You'll also be close enough to get onto the track in front of the podium after the race and walk the home straight too, which is always a brilliant experience.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Cool mate, this is a really good collection of tips, I didn't even know about the camping chair stuff, can you bring in a toolbox with beers and food in? or is that a no-no?

I'm quite excited about it, new generation cars, local and didn't pay for it as my wife got it for me +1 (her on race day and mates Fri/Quali) for my birthday.

4am is a helluva start tho. Will remember my demon thieves paddock umbrella tho


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh yes you can, if you're in our group a coolbox filled with cider is mandatory on race day! Yeah camping chair is highly recommended otherwise sitting on the floor you wont see over the armco in most places.

4am isn't mandatory, that's my own personal choice to get the 'daddy' of seating positions in our group. There's plenty of still very decent places elsewhere that are almost as good. Get there early and dig yourself in as there's a good few support races before hand though to keep you entertained.

We'll probably end up taking a walk into Silverstone Village on Thursday, the F1 pub is epic! I'll drop you a whatsapp and see if your about at the time 8)


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Went to the GP a few years ago when the rain came down and we were asked not to turn up Saturday so they could figure out the mud fest. Sat in the stands at Luffield. I can't do Silverstone anymore, you're too far away from the action plus the toilets are 3rd world. The French can do it at Le Mans (cleaners posted outside the loos at Mulsanne) why can't we?

VT


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks like Seb Vettel wasn't the first... lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak9n8z6 ... loQuintero


----------

